

An Unbreakable Code? - AppleX
http://www.developer.com/tech/article.php/742151

======
demallien
It's just a one time pad with a novel key distribution system, where instead
of directly sharing the key, you share the information necessary to extract
the key from a random stream. In addition to not introucing any new security
advantages, it brings in a potential weakness - what if the source of random
numbers isn't as random as the designer thinks? Someone could potentially
retrieve the key without having access to the key extraction information...

~~~
bf
It's slightly better than a one time pad, in that a finite-length key (namely,
a time offset) could transmit an infinite-length message.

Of course, the assumptions required are still completely unrealistic.

------
smanek
This is kind of silly ...

It's basically just a one-time-pad, with a magical shared pad that can't be
intercepted. They just assume away all the problems with OTPs.

------
wlievens
I encourage the author to read Cryptonomicon :-)

